# The carnage thread



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

Post up your best cycling related carnage pictures or stories.  It can be broken equipment or busted up body parts, or both would be even better.

Mine just happened last night:

Pics (click for bigger pics):
















I'm thinking a little JB weld and some duct tape and I'll be good to go. :beer:


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

Holy fark, that sucks man!  Did you ride a specialized?  I can't remember.

You need to get on a beefier frame.  Try lookin for an old Ellsworth Id or equivalent.

Or you can chase my dream of building an entire bike frame out of JB Weld.


----------



## severine (May 21, 2009)

You paying, Marc?


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

Well, if perhaps Brian would want to come mow my lawn and take care of my flower beds all summer....


----------



## tjf67 (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Post up your best cycling related carnage pictures or stories.  It can be broken equipment or busted up body parts, or both would be even better.
> 
> Mine just happened last night:
> 
> ...





OOFh that sucks.  I dont like seeing stuff like that. Best thing to do is just go out and get another frame.  Dont think about it you will only stress out.  

GEEZ I have never broken more than a hanger on my rides.  Last night was the maiden vorage on the MT.  Was cruising down a flat section and a tree branch reached out of the woods and cloth lined me.   Put new pedals on my bike and had the wrong adjustment and had a hard time clipping out.  5 or 6 tipovers on that.


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

Prior to this the worst I'd broken was a spoke (or two, or three, or..)


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

At least you'll get your chance to build up a bike almost from scratch.


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

Marc said:


> At least you'll get your chance to build up a bike almost from scratch.



Yeah.  Like Carrie said though, no money in the budget for a new frame, that's why I was hoping this one would last for a while longer...


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yeah.  Like Carrie said though, no money in the budget for a new frame, that's why I was hoping this one would last for a while longer...



Bummer.  I'd give you my old hard tail frame, but I don't think it would fit you.  You're like 3 inches taller than me right?


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

Marc said:


> Bummer.  I'd give you my old hard tail frame, but I don't think it would fit you.  You're like 3 inches taller than me right?



I have my old HT frame, so I'm all set there.  It's not preferable, but at least I can still ride.  Thanks for the offer though!  I'm 6'4", BTW.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> I have my old HT frame, so I'm all set there.  It's not preferable, but at least I can still ride.



Can you transfer everything over?


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Can you transfer everything over?



Yes.


----------



## Greg (May 21, 2009)

bvibert said:


> Yes.



Well, at least you'll end up with a pretty rad hard tail.


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

Greg said:


> Well, at least you'll end up with a pretty rad hard tail.



Yup, should be interesting anyway.


----------



## Marc (May 21, 2009)

Let me know if you get hung up on anything.  I don't imagine you would, being a bright fellow, but I could write the book on bike mechanic fark ups, since I've done and learned from pretty much all of them.


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

Thanks Marc, I'll keep that in mind.

Assuming that Specialized doesn't come through with some sort of miracle warranty replacement I'll be transferring everything except for the cranks and FD from the FS to the HT.  Should be pretty straight forward.  It kinda sucks that I just cut the last of my deraileur housing to the FS bike...


----------



## gorgonzola (May 21, 2009)

did you check out your warranty status? i had a similar break - chainstay not seatstay - and my lbs and jamis turned it around within a week (they both rock!)


----------



## bvibert (May 21, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> did you check out your warranty status? i had a similar break - chainstay not seatstay - and my lbs and jamis turned it around within a week (they both rock!)



I'm going to check it out, but I'm not expecting anything.  They consider the rear triangle pieces to be suspension linkages, which are only warrantied for 1 year.  The bike is a 2002.


----------



## gorgonzola (May 21, 2009)

really? thats lame


----------



## MR. evil (May 21, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> really? thats lame



Its very true. Thats why it really important to understand what your frame warranty really includes. Spesh says they offer a lifetime frame warranty, only they have a ton of exclusions and consider the entire rear triangle part of the suspension. Pretty lame in my book and false advertising to boot.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 21, 2009)

You could see if Highwaystar would sell you his sweet bike


----------



## Greg (May 23, 2009)

Post pics after the hardtail rebirth.


----------



## bvibert (May 24, 2009)

Greg said:


> Post pics after the hardtail rebirth.



http://forums.alpinezone.com/55952-rebirth-hardtail.html


----------



## Greg (May 27, 2009)

So....what's the plan for the FS frame now? Scrap metal?


----------



## Marc (May 27, 2009)

Greg said:


> So....what's the plan for the FS frame now? Scrap metal?



Would make a nice wall display in the man cave.


----------



## bvibert (May 27, 2009)

Marc said:


> Would make a nice wall display in the man cave.



That's pretty much it's destiny at this point.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

I disappointed that no one else posted up and pictures or stories of their own personally carnage.

I guess my frame breaking awesomeness scared everyone off...

We need some more carnage around here!


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

I got some scratches on my leg from the prickers I fell into yesterday. :lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> I got some scratches on my leg from the prickers I fell into yesterday. :lol:



Now that's what I'm talking about! :beer:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2009)

As a newbie on a MTB this year, I have too many scrapes, cuts, abrasions and bruises to count. I'm pretty sure that I've drawn blood on every ride with the exception of the rail trail rides. Anyway these two are probably the best of the season so far.













I've found the best cure for the pain of a wound is to go out riding again and replace it with another one!


----------



## Greg (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks for the bruised hairy man leg stoke. :blink:


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 1, 2009)

Greg said:


> Thanks for the bruised hairy man leg stoke. :blink:



Your welcome!


----------



## Trev (Jun 1, 2009)

Another first season biker here...

One of my first wounds in early May..







That red line is still there, 1 month later...  and is still soar.. lol..


God damn that is one sexy leg...


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)

Here we go again... :smash:


----------



## Marc (May 31, 2010)

Is now a good time for an I told ya so?


----------



## o3jeff (May 31, 2010)

Marc said:


> Would make a nice wall display in the man cave.





bvibert said:


> That's pretty much it's destiny at this point.



Have enough room on the wall for another one?


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)

Marc said:


> Is now a good time for an I told ya so?



Ya told me so for what?  To get a beefier bike?


----------



## bvibert (May 31, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Have enough room on the wall for another one?



I believe so...


----------



## Marc (Jun 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Ya told me so for what?  To get a beefier bike?



You said that because Austin beats the shiat out of his IH, that yours will last.  And I pointed out that despite that Austin beats the shiat out of his, he only weighs as much as a couple of full water bottles.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> You said that because Austin beats the shiat out of his IH, that yours will last.  And I pointed out that despite that Austin beats the shiat out of his, he only weighs as much as a couple of full water bottles.



Oh yeah, that.  Yeah, thanks for reminding me.


----------



## severine (Jun 1, 2010)

Marc said:


> Is now a good time for an I told ya so?



You're worse than a wife!


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Here we go again... :smash:



Damn dude, what happened?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2010)

wa-loaf said:


> Damn dude, what happened?



Just riding along, pushed a little going up a small, very mellow hill, and POP!  That was it.  I've seen pictures of other MKIII's failing in the same manner, I just hoped mine wouldn't be one of them... 

I wish I could say it was the result of going big off of a drop or something, but I never had the bike more than 2 inches off the ground...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 1, 2010)

I think you aired it out to about 2 1/2+ inches off the jump on the trail after we crossed the road.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 1, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> I think you aired it out to about 2 1/2+ inches off the jump on the trail after we crossed the road.



And that was definitely the most 'air' I ever did with that bike.  I know that it must have looked pretty sick though. 8)


----------



## bvibert (Jun 7, 2010)

The fun continues for me...






At least it wasn't bike ending or even ride ending this time...


----------



## severine (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe you're doing it wrong. 

Unbelievable--your luck with bikes sucks!


----------



## awf170 (Jun 7, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Just riding along, pushed a little going up a small, very mellow hill, and POP!  That was it.  I've seen pictures of other MKIII's failing in the same manner, I just hoped mine wouldn't be one of them...
> 
> I wish I could say it was the result of going big off of a drop or something, but I never had the bike more than 2 inches off the ground...



I took a nice 5 foot drop to flat today.  Frame is still just fine.  :flame:


----------



## bvibert (Jun 8, 2010)

awf170 said:


> I took a nice 5 foot drop to flat today.  Frame is still just fine.  :flame:



Bite me you pipsqueak freak.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 23, 2010)

No pics but just had to get my rear cassette and chain replaced.  Apparently the middle rings (where I do most of my riding) were getting worn to the point the chain was skipping ever other turn in that gear.  Total pain.  

The upside is now it rides like new.  :beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 23, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> No pics but just had to get my rear cassette and chain replaced.  Apparently the middle rings (where I do most of my riding) were getting worn to the point the chain was skipping ever other turn in that gear.  Total pain.
> 
> The upside is now it rides like new.  :beer:



i'm in the shop too with the annual drive train repair/replacement. also found a small hairline crack on the chainstay web. looks like a non-critical reinforcement area so gonna ride her til she blows or until vacation in late july :-o


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 1, 2010)

Snapped dérailleur hanger #3 this season roughly 3.5 miles into tonights ride. Had a spare with me but the one that snapped was wedged on so tight I couldn't get it off. Instead of fighting it I simply swallowed my pride, took the chain off, strapped the dérailleur out of harms way and coasted the best I could back to the car.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Snapped dérailleur hanger #3 this season roughly 3.5 miles into tonights ride. Had a spare with me but the one that snapped was wedged on so tight I couldn't get it off. Instead of fighting it I simply swallowed my pride, took the chain off, strapped the dérailleur out of harms way and coasted the best I could back to the car.



Wow, you're having some really bad luck with hangers this year!  I'm not even sure where my spare one is anymore....


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 1, 2010)

been there - that sucks. my 07 jamis xam has a serious hanger design flaw, i went through 4 one season, then switched to a beefier cnc'd after market  hanger and have been good to go or over a year (prolly jinxed now)

if your using the bike manufacturers hangers try derailleurhangers.com or vice versa...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 3, 2010)

Can't beleive I'm back posting another casualty so quickly but roughly 1.5 miles into to todays ride I some how managed to break my rear shifter assembly off the handlebars. After a minute or so of WTF I ended up finishing  the 8+ mile ride basically with one gear. None the less after a quick post ride trip down to Bikers Edge for a new Shifter assembly I'm back in business and ready to roll tomorrow am.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 3, 2010)

WoodCore said:


> Can't beleive I'm back posting another casualty so quickly but roughly 1.5 miles into to todays ride I some how managed to break my rear shifter assembly off the handlebars. After a minute or so of WTF I ended up finishing  the 8+ mile ride basically with one gear. None the less after a quick post ride trip down to Bikers Edge for a new Shifter assembly I'm back in business and ready to roll tomorrow am.



Dude, how the hell did you manage that one??? 

Glad you were able to get it resolved so quickly!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 4, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Dude, how the hell did you manage that one???
> 
> Glad you were able to get it resolved so quickly!



I'm surprised I haven't broke mine yet, especially on the hills hoping I have another granny gear left to shift into only to find I am already in it!


----------



## mondeo (Jul 4, 2010)

New wheel and fork on the way. I'll take pics when I get the parts back, but this should explain what happened pretty nicely (from the TR: )


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 21, 2010)

Front fork, ended up being sent back to Fox, hopefully will see it in a few weeks.

Until then I'll be keeping it real on this again!





[/IMG]


----------



## wa-loaf (Jul 21, 2010)

Bummer, I'll rent you back the Cannondale ...


----------



## bvibert (Jul 21, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Front fork, ended up being sent back to Fox, hopefully will see it in a few weeks.
> 
> Until then I'll be keeping it real on this again!
> 
> ...



Looks familiar...


----------



## severine (Jul 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, Jeff! Hope it's fixed quickly for you!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

Going to try out the Spez today on the trails of Case, plan on doing some loops close to the lot in case it needs to be walked back! Also will need to pick up some rim brake shoes if it's going to be my main ride for a few weeks.

This should be interesting/fun!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Going to try out the Spez today on the trails of Case, plan on doing some loops close to the lot in case it needs to be walked back! Also will need to pick up some rim brake shoes if it's going to be my main ride for a few weeks.
> 
> This should be interesting/fun!



You'll do fine, enjoy!


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 22, 2010)

Now that I just talked to the shop and know what the problem is. I brought the bike in since I was getting a lot of creaking in the head tube area, we figured remove and check the bearing. They did that and reassembled and still creaked, Giant said replace bearings, tried that and still creaked. Shop decided it was probably not the bearings at this point and swapped the fork with another bike on the floor, creaking stopped. Talked to Fox and they think on of the stanchions either loosen up or wasn't pressed properly and to send it back for them to look at. Sounds like they will replace the crown and stanchions.

The good of this is I get a free rebuild, bad is that I'm out the bike for probably 3 weeks!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Now that I just talked to the shop and know what the problem is. I brought the bike in since I was getting a lot of creaking in the head tube area, we figured remove and check the bearing. They did that and reassembled and still creaked, Giant said replace bearings, tried that and still creaked. Shop decided it was probably not the bearings at this point and swapped the fork with another bike on the floor, creaking stopped. Talked to Fox and they think on of the stanchions either loosen up or wasn't pressed properly and to send it back for them to look at. Sounds like they will replace the crown and stanchions.
> 
> The good of this is I get a free rebuild, bad is that I'm out the bike for probably 3 weeks!



At least they're taking care of you.  Riding the HT will give you character, so not all is lost.


----------



## powhunter (Jul 22, 2010)

Went OTB at stone road the other day...Hope My tat isnt all FD up after the wounds heal







Steveo


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 22, 2010)

powhunter said:


> Went OTB at stone road the other day...Hope My tat isnt all FD up after the wounds heal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yikes.  I had a few small scratches on a tat that healed fine.  Hope you have similar results.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2010)

Add two busted spokes to my list. :-?  Not a super big deal, but I'm pretty disappointed since the wheels only have around 300 miles on them.  I've been checking the tension regularly and it's seemed to stay pretty even since I retensioned before even using them.  I guess I either didn't do a good of a job as I thought, they're shitty wheels, or I'm just really hard on rear wheels.

Luckily I have a backup wheel set, so I can roll that until I get to the bike shop to pick up some more spokes...


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 5, 2010)

o3jeff said:


> Front fork, ended up being sent back to Fox, hopefully will see it in a few weeks.]



Forks in and should be able to pick it up today!


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 5, 2010)

Almost tore my nipple off today . . .


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 5, 2010)

Damn guy...what happened? You alright


----------



## bvibert (Aug 6, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> Almost tore my nipple off today . . .



We're gonna need the story behind that one...


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 6, 2010)

mattchuck2 said:


> Almost tore my nipple off today . . .





BackLoafRiver said:


> Damn guy...what happened? You alright





bvibert said:


> We're gonna need the story behind that one...



Butt-end of the handle bar to the chest?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Aug 6, 2010)

Grassi21 said:


> Butt-end of the handle bar to the chest?



Yeah.

I had a choice between 3 lines and I chose . . . poorly.  Wet rock, rear end slipped out, forced the front wheel into a big rock.  Endo to chest grind on the butt end of my handlebar.  Harsh . . . 

Kept riding for the next 2 hours, though.  Good times.


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 6, 2010)

Nicely done!! Huge kudos for finishing the ride....:beer:


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 22, 2010)

no picture but.... started ride yesterday, looked over shoulder for dog ,went down slowly, EXTREME pain in right ankle. limped it off (x-marine) rode 3 miles. went to er this am, fracture of right fib. at 55 ask myself " am i too old for this shiiiit?" i have until oct. to finish single speed. broke same ankle 4 yrs. ago in atv accident. WTF ?


----------



## severine (Aug 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> no picture but.... started ride yesterday, looked over shoulder for dog ,went down slowly, EXTREME pain in right ankle. limped it off (x-marine) rode 3 miles. went to er this am, fracture of right fib. at 55 ask myself " am i too old for this shiiiit?" i have until oct. to finish single speed. broke same ankle 4 yrs. ago in atv accident. WTF ?



Yeouch. Hope it heals quickly!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> no picture but.... started ride yesterday, looked over shoulder for dog ,went down slowly, EXTREME pain in right ankle. limped it off (x-marine) rode 3 miles. went to er this am, fracture of right fib. at 55 ask myself " am i too old for this shiiiit?" i have until oct. to finish single speed. broke same ankle 4 yrs. ago in atv accident. WTF ?



That doesn't sound good!  I hope it heals up soon...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 23, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> no picture but.... started ride yesterday, looked over shoulder for dog ,went down slowly, EXTREME pain in right ankle. limped it off (x-marine) rode 3 miles. went to er this am, fracture of right fib. at 55 ask myself " am i too old for this shiiiit?" i have until oct. to finish single speed. broke same ankle 4 yrs. ago in atv accident. WTF ?



Jesus Terry, you ok?!?  Hope it heals up fast. Sorry to hear about it. Where were you riding?


----------



## powpig2002 (Aug 23, 2010)

hollowell not 100 yards onto fire rd.by that well thats full of water. went back to togus today to get cast changed. ortho md thinks it might need plate and screws.know more in a week. if all works out should be back riding in oct.


----------



## gorgonzola (Aug 28, 2010)

cracked chainstay on my 2nd run at blue mt pa this morning






rented a big bike. ton of fun before smacking up my elbow pretty good.


----------



## powpig2002 (Sep 1, 2010)

just back fro v.a. togus. no plates and pins. still 5 wks no bike


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2010)

Blew up another freehub on yesterday's ride.  Time to start shopping for a more substantial rear hub...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Blew up another freehub on yesterday's ride.  Time to start shopping for a more substantial rear hub...



I would ask over on MTBR what are clyde worthy hubs. My Hope Pro 2's are nice and reasonably priced, but I am still not sure they could stand up to your power and size. My gut reaction is Chris King. Kings seems to be the go to hub for trials riders, and not too many riders abuse hubs like trials guys.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2010)

Not much chance of getting a Chris King.  Hope 2 looks to be about the only choice even close to being my price range, and even that's a big stretch for me right now.  I'll probably end up riding my backup wheel for the rest of the season (hopefully) and get something over the winter...


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 1, 2010)

bvibert said:


> Not much chance of getting a Chris King.  Hope 2 looks to be about the only choice even close to being my price range, and even that's a big stretch for me right now.  I'll probably end up riding my backup wheel for the rest of the season (hopefully) and get something over the winter...




I know the King's would be able to hold up, but you have to be willing to pay for that. The Hope's are nice, love mine, but I am not sure they would do any better than what you have been using. I would consider them a upper end mid level hub, not high end hub. It would suck to spend a couple hundred bucks on a Hope hub and have that blow on you.

I have read that the DT Swiss & hadley hubs are pretty bomb proof, but also not cheap.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2010)

It's not that I'm not willing to pay for better stuff, it's that I can't afford to.  Big difference.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 5, 2010)

Hmmm.....

Bent my rear derailleur all to hell today in a fall.  Opinions please...how bad is it?

Since it is a SRAM X.0 I'd love to not have to replace it if I don't have to.

Doesn't look so bad from this angle...just a slight bend:






From this angle however:


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2010)

The first picture clearly shows that your derailure hanger is bent pretty good. That will need to be replaced, should cost anywhere from $15 to $30. Get two of them so you can keep a spare with you when you ride.

From your second pic I can't tell if the derailluer is all bent to he'll, or if it's fine and the picture was just taken from a funky angle.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 5, 2010)

The cage is bent so it is angled toward the spokes


----------



## MR. evil (Sep 5, 2010)

BackLoafRiver said:


> The cage is bent so it is angled toward the spokes



If the cage is metal you should be able to take it apart and bent it back. I also think you can buy cage rebuild kits for the upper end SRAM stuff. If not, go to your bike shop and ask if you can cannibalize some of the busted deraillueres they have in their parts bin. My shop has a milk crate full of busted Der's they hold onto for parts, bet yours does to.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 5, 2010)

MR. evil said:


> If the cage is metal you should be able to take it apart and bent it back. I also think you can buy cage rebuild kits for the upper end SRAM stuff. If not, go to your bike shop and ask if you can cannibalize some of the busted deraillueres they have in their parts bin. My shop has a milk crate full of busted Der's they hold onto for parts, bet yours does to.



Yeah...I am gonna ride a friends bike tomorrow and wait til the LBS opens Tuesday to have them take a look at it.  Since the bike is a loaner from the shop down the road, I am hoping they will be able to strip it and bend everything back together.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 6, 2010)

It's hard to tell from the pic, but the cage doesn't look bad.  I think if you replace the hanger you'll be in good shape.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 11, 2010)

bvibert said:


> It's hard to tell from the pic, but the cage doesn't look bad.  I think if you replace the hanger you'll be in good shape.



Got the bike back Thursday. The downside is that the hanger was a custom thing that they put on the steel frame and they don't have any more.  The upside was, they could bend it back without much effort and the cage was only slightly bent.  The did all the work and didn't charge me.  Nice of them!!! Bike is riding great now.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2010)

Just got back from the LBS,  I dropped my bike off last Friday after a decent tumble I took, knowing that I was both overdue for a routine tune up and that I had some issues with my rear derailleur (a "quick" shift up through the gears was taking about a minute  ) turns out I crashed pretty well last week!

Bike still at my LBS - carnage total so far - new cable to the rear derailleur - the old one was kinked in 3 places and almosted severed in another spot   Bent drive side crank arm and a just about shot front drive bearing.  New front drive/cranks from Shimano on order, and a couple of more days of rest for my bruised self is appreciated!


----------



## gorgonzola (Sep 17, 2010)

gorgonzola said:


> cracked chainstay on my 2nd run at blue mt pa this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just want to shout out some props to jamis and my lbs (fitness central schnecksville pa) for getting me back on the trail in 3 days! :beer:


----------



## gorgonzola (Oct 3, 2010)

as i'm getting ready to load the bike for an early morning jaunt to swatara state park i squeeze the brake lever and the line pops! right out of the lever spraying hydro fluid. really wanted to ride so i load up the trusty gt and roll it old's kool






haven't ridden it much this year except for a little commuting early in the season. took a little while to get comfy on the trail with the steep head angle, no brake modulation and feeling every little root. the park was nice 10 mi loop of smooth flowy buff singletrack so if you gotta roll the hardtail its the place to be, not making me want to switch back though. blackbeary wheat does make a great early morning post ride breakfast beer! :beer:


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 1, 2010)

got cast off oct 15. twisted it up again yesterday. hurts like an s.o.b. BUT it's not broken. back on crutches and vicodin. think i might hang it up for the season. road bikin', here i come.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 1, 2010)

powpig2002 said:


> got cast off oct 15. twisted it up again yesterday. hurts like an s.o.b. BUT it's not broken. back on crutches and vicodin. think i might hang it up for the season. road bikin', here i come.



How did you do it this time? You alright? Hallowell again?


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 1, 2010)

freak thing. had rain pants on. think they got tangled in chain and ring? couldn't get my foot down. can't put any weight on it. more pain then when i fractured it. it just blew up. yeah at hollowell. on bucket trail after the nasty switchback. was thinking of you. when we rode it this spring neither of us could make that turn. all the miles you put on you could do it with no hands.....blindfolded........standing on the saddle. you going to warren miller?


----------



## severine (Nov 1, 2010)

Yikes! Hope it isn't too serious! Wait...Vicodin actually helps you? Doesn't do anything for me...


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 1, 2010)

couple of vicodin. couple of sam adams. life's pretty good


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 3, 2010)

Woke up at 3:15 yesterday am with pain in my leg. Saw the PT at school yesterday who thinks it's Peroneal Tendinitis.  Have to see a specialist tomorrow but it is looking like the bike/ski plans are on hold until it heals.  Probably just from the amount of biking/ gym time I have put in as of late.


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 4, 2010)

DON"T push it. listen to the dr. it sucks but that's the best way(i should practice what i preach)


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks like things have healed up nicely.  Still a little tender but the doc said I can ride/ ski without much issue. Skiing is going to be no problem. Biking I'll have to ease in to.  Now I just need the latest deluge to dry up and I can get out and pass the 400 mile mark.  I've missed riding.


----------



## severine (Nov 18, 2010)

Good news, BackLoafRiver!


----------



## powpig2002 (Nov 18, 2010)

good news. think i'm going out this weekend. wife says, if i get hurt, don't cry to her. I MISS RIDING!!!!


----------



## gorgonzola (Jun 8, 2011)

after seeing drjeffs nice new ride and his drivetrain issues i thought i'd revive this one...

3 flats, a broken spoke, a snapped derailuer hanger and a deeply bruised/maybe cracked rib so far for me this year






ooooh my 1,000th post too!


----------



## drjeff (Jun 9, 2011)

gorgonzola said:


> after seeing drjeffs nice new ride and his drivetrain issues i thought i'd revive this one...
> 
> 3 flats, a broken spoke, a snapped derailuer hanger and a deeply bruised/maybe cracked rib so far for me this year
> 
> ...



Congrats on the 1000th post!  And my mtb is back in service, after a just about $150 bill from my LBS, as the serial upgrading of the components 1 part at a time of my hardtail continues!  :lol:  I figure the next thing on my mtb I'd like to upgrade is to wider handle bars, although I'm hoping that I don't suffer a big enough crash to necessitate me having too!


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 9, 2011)

Fox fork getting sent back for more warranty issues, been about 250 miles since they last rebuilt it because one of the stanchions wasn't pressed in all the way, now it is topping out.

Guess I have to quit all the big airs....

Time to put some miles on the On-One hardtail or road bike now!


----------



## powbmps (Jun 12, 2011)

I suck at this biking thing.  15 minutes into the woods I hit something slippery which turned my front wheel 90 degrees to the side and threw me over the bars.  Couldn't even begin to roll or protect myself. Forehead then neck took the hit.  Solo, so I drove myself to the ER.  Got my first ever CAT scan.  Thankfully everything looked good.  Shot of Ketorolac in the ass has me feeling loose now, but not looking forward to tomorrow morning :smash:.

I think the only damage to my bike is a slightly bent brake lever.  Be careful out there!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 12, 2011)

Damn dude, that sucks!  Glad you were able to get yourself out and to the hospital.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 13, 2011)

powbmps said:


> I suck at this biking thing.  15 minutes into the woods I hit something slippery which turned my front wheel 90 degrees to the side and threw me over the bars.  Couldn't even begin to roll or protect myself. Forehead then neck took the hit.  Solo, so I drove myself to the ER.  Got my first ever CAT scan.  Thankfully everything looked good.  Shot of Ketorolac in the ass has me feeling loose now, but not looking forward to tomorrow morning :smash:.
> 
> I think the only damage to my bike is a slightly bent brake lever.  Be careful out there!



The mark across your forehead from the helmet?

I actually like the pool video better!


----------



## powbmps (Jun 13, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> The mark across your forehead from the helmet?
> 
> I actually like the pool video better!



Yessir.  The Dr. said he sees it quite a bit.  Good indication that the helmet did its job.

:lol:  Pool seems much safer.


----------



## HD333 (Jun 13, 2011)

Took my first solid fall of the year on Friday. Hit a wet slick footbridge to fast, front wheel turned 90 like powbumps, slid, almost recovered then did a vintage  superfly snukka down about 5feet into the stream landing on shoulder/back fully submerged. Scraped up arm and bruised shoulder but nothing major. Scared the crap out of me. No major pain after 3 days and 2 more rides so I assume all is well. Wish I had a video of it to laugh at now.


----------



## Nick (Jun 16, 2011)

I haven't really ridden as much as I used to but probably my worst race related wreck was back in 1999 (I think?) at the NORBA race at Mount Snow, I was doing the downhill race. I have a picture somewhere, I'll have to dig it up. 

Anyway, I was flying down that first hill and wrecked going pretty fast during warm-ups - just endoe'd right over, and busted up my shoulder. I was in a sling and couldn't end up actually racing. I was pretty bummed about it. 

Other than that I've never really hurt myself too bad other than the bleeding legs from scraping on a zillion branches. 

My worst bike wreck ever was when I was even younger - probably about 15 years old - I was at a friends house and was riding my bike home. He lived on a hill. We used to bunny hop up and down the curbs and use the curbs as ramps to go airborne. Anyway, I hit one way too fast coming down the hell and flew into a bush, which stopped my bike but I kept going. Because it was on a hill this lady's driveway had a retaining wall next to it that I flew over and fell about 5 feet, right onto the driveway with my head. 

Knocked me unconcsious for about 5 minutes or so, I think. I ended up going to the house, I had partial amnesia - I asked her to call my parents who picked me up, but when they picked me up I had no recollection of calling them. And when I got home I had no recollection of the drive home. Went to the hospital, had a CT scan, and everything turned out fine. I thank my helmet for saving me in that wreck.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 16, 2011)

Nick said:


> I haven't really ridden as much as I used to but probably my worst race related wreck was back in 1999 (I think?) at the NORBA race at Mount Snow, I was doing the downhill race. I have a picture somewhere, I'll have to dig it up.
> 
> Anyway, I was flying down that first hill and wrecked going pretty fast during warm-ups - just endoe'd right over, and busted up my shoulder. I was in a sling and couldn't end up actually racing. I was pretty bummed about it.
> 
> ...



Sounds like it was a good thing you had a helmet on.

My most memorable crash was when I was a kid.  I was tall enough that my parents let me take my mom's 10 speed bike out for the first time.  We lived on a small hill, so I went zooming down it.  At the bottom I wanted to try the fancy hand brakes, since up to that point I'd only ridden bikes with coaster brakes.  Well, no one told me to go easy on the front brakes.... So I grabbed a handful of both levers, and proceeded to go right over the bars onto the asphalt.  Luckily the hill wasn't that steep, so I wasn't going too fast.  I got a little banged up, but nothing serious.  This was before people were wearing helmets to ride bikes.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Fox fork getting sent back for more warranty issues, been about 250 miles since they last rebuilt it because one of the stanchions wasn't pressed in all the way, now it is topping out.
> 
> Guess I have to quit all the big airs....
> 
> Time to put some miles on the On-One hardtail or road bike now!



Bikes done! Sounds like the cartridge went bad and they also rebuilt it under warranty. Hopefully it lasts this time....


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Bikes done! Sounds like the cartridge went bad and they also rebuilt it under warranty. Hopefully it lasts this time....



Gonna go out for a celebratory ride after work?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Gonna go out for a celebratory ride after work?



That would be too boring, going to paint the bathroom instead.

Let me know if/when you're going to ride this weekend.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

Was thinking of trying to get to Trumbull tomorrow morning (9am), but I think I'm going to let my neck/head rest another day.  Woodcore will be there though, if you want to check out Trumbull.  I'll probably try to do something Sunday morning instead.  It'll have to be somewhat local since I'll need to be home by noonish to get ready to go to a picnic.  Also thinking of trying to sneak one in on Monday, I don't currently have any other plans for that day.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Was thinking of trying to get to Trumbull tomorrow morning (9am), but I think I'm going to let my neck/head rest another day.  Woodcore will be there though, if you want to check out Trumbull.  I'll probably try to do something Sunday morning instead.  It'll have to be somewhat local since I'll need to be home by noonish to get ready to go to a picnic.  Also thinking of trying to sneak one in on Monday, I don't currently have any other plans for that day.



Post up a thread if you are doing something on Monday.  I think I still remember how to pedal......


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 1, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Post up a thread if you are doing something on Monday.  I think I still remember how to pedal......



Cool, a new biker on the forum!


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Cool, a new biker on the forum!



:lol:


----------



## bvibert (Jul 1, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Post up a thread if you are doing something on Monday.  I think I still remember how to pedal......



I thought you traded your bike in for a lax helmet and a bag of wood chips for the smoker?


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 1, 2011)

bvibert said:


> I thought you traded your bike in for a lax helmet and a bag of wood chips for the smoker?



:lol:  i would ride tomorrow but i will be at Hoftra all day coaching a summer lax travel team....


----------



## powhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Grassi21 said:


> Post up a thread if you are doing something on Monday.  I think I still remember how to pedal......



Im down for a ride early monday as well...Hope your wounds hear quick Brian

steveo


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 9, 2011)

I figured I would post this up here at it seems appropriate...

Been in the hospital for 4 days with cellulitis.  Now, how does this relate to biking? 

It appears the source of said infection is from a wound I got while riding FOMBA 3 weeks ago.  Unfortunately, it has only flared up this week.

The upside, I was able to ride a lot between then and now.

The downside, well....being in the hospital for 4 days with no real end in sight.  I miss biking. It's making me crazy.  And the weather the past 4 days has been absolutely spectacular.

At least I have my laptop and I can finally check up on the forums. (the two nass videos from yesterday and Riveroil's Tucks review have helped a ton)


----------



## bvibert (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow, that really sucks!  I hope you get better soon.  Glad you're able to surf while you're there at least.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I figured I would post this up here at it seems appropriate...
> 
> Been in the hospital for 4 days with cellulitis.  Now, how does this relate to biking?
> 
> ...



Are you feeling any better?  I hope you're out of the hospital by now at least???


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Are you feeling any better?  I hope you're out of the hospital by now at least???



Thanks for asking. Unfortunately, good news and bad news come together.

The good news: I am out of the hospital. I got out last Thursday and I have all my body parts intact. (which, surprisingly was a concern going in)

The bad news: I am unable to ride or do anything "strenuous" for around a month.  The short version is, to diagnose the issue, they operated.  It revealed nothing and now I have this gaping hole in my leg. Pretty gross.

Hopefully I can get back in the saddle for August. Right now I am just taking my time, hitting the gym to do light weight lifting.  Having an injury on your leg sucks since so much cardio involves your lower extremities.  

I see the surgeon again on Wednesday. He better have good news...even if it is that I have to keep my riding to bike paths and double track, I'll take it.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 22, 2011)

At least you're out of the hospital and moving forward.  

I hear you about the leg injury, my wife had to have back surgery for a pinched nerve almost a couple of months ago and she still can't even feel her whole leg, let alone have full use of it.

Keep at it, you'll get back on the saddle before you know it!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 22, 2011)

bvibert said:


> At least you're out of the hospital and moving forward.
> 
> I hear you about the leg injury, my wife had to have back surgery for a pinched nerve almost a couple of months ago and she still can't even feel her whole leg, let alone have full use of it.
> 
> Keep at it, you'll get back on the saddle before you know it!



Jesus...I hope she is ok.

You are right...I have to remember to "keep the chin up" as they say.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 27, 2011)

Blew up my front derailleur shifter during tonight's ride. Small inconvenience compared to what happened to Bvibert! :smash:


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Blew up my front derailleur shifter during tonight's ride. Small inconvenience compared to what happened to Bvibert! :smash:



What happened to Bvibert, another frame?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2011)

Nope, just blew up another freehub.  To add insult to injury I got a flat front tire on the way out... :-?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nope, just blew up another freehub.  To add insult to injury I got a flat front tire on the way out... :-?



Weren't you saying the freehub was about to go at the beginning of the year? You did get a couple hundred miles out of it!

Got kicked while you were down with the flat tire! :-D


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Weren't you saying the freehub was about to go at the beginning of the year? You did get a couple hundred miles out of it!
> 
> Got kicked while you were down with the flat tire! :-D



This is the second freehub that I've blown up so far this season...


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 28, 2011)

bvibert said:


> To add insult to injury I got a flat front tire on the way out... :-?



Was wondering what happened to you. Were you able to get the part you needed last night?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Was wondering what happened to you. Were you able to get the part you needed last night?



Didn't make it to the bike shop.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 28, 2011)

That sucks....for both of you. Brian, did the freehub die on the way back as well or were you mid ride?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 28, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> That sucks....for both of you. Brian, did the freehub die on the way back as well or were you mid ride?



Less than 3 miles into the ride.  Luckily it didn't totally die, but there were some chunks floating around in there that made it not freewheel too well sometimes.  Aside from that and the flat I was able to ride it out without any issues.  I probably did 1.5 or so miles on it after it made the big crunchy sounds...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Didn't make it to the bike shop.



Have you fixed it?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Have you fixed it?



Nope, hope to fix it tomorrow... hopefully...


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nope, hope to fix it tomorrow... hopefully...



Let me know, might be able to do an early Sunday ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

Will do.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know, might be able to do an early Sunday ride.





bvibert said:


> Will do.



Actually, Sunday AM won't work for me regardless of my bike status.  I may try for Sunday afternoon.


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Let me know, might be able to do an early Sunday ride.





bvibert said:


> Will do.





bvibert said:


> Actually, Sunday AM won't work for me regardless of my bike status.  I may try for Sunday afternoon.



Sunday afternoon/evening might work too.


----------



## WoodCore (Jul 29, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Sunday afternoon/evening might work too.



Going to try and ride w/ the BSS @ Greyville around noon but might be up for a double dip! Brian if you can't find parts I have a loaner wheel you can borrow.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

WoodCore said:


> Going to try and ride w/ the BSS @ Greyville around noon but might be up for a double dip! Brian if you can't find parts I have a loaner wheel you can borrow.



Thanks!  I'm gonna try to get the part tomorrow after work.  I'll let you know.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 29, 2011)

Crap, I just saw how far away Grayville was.  I don't think I could make a noon ride there.  I can't leave here until 11:00 at the earliest, 11:30 is more likely...


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jul 30, 2011)

Quick update ( a little late) -

I have been cleared to start doing "stuff" again.  Wednesday I saw the surgeon, he said it looked better, so that night I did a 10.1 mile ride.  No singletrack - just double and dirt path. (but I was tempted by the more than 10 new trail entrances we found) Enough to get the blood flowing and start sweating. 

Followed that up with a 4.5 mile walk Thursday and an hour long cardio session at the gym yesterday.  I came to the gross realization that I am horribly out of shape. I still need to lose 5 lbs that I gained (out of 15!!!!) while in the hospital.

The good news is, as long as I can keep it clean, I should be good to ride/ exercise as much as I want.  The hope is that in just about 2 weeks, this will all be a bad dream.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 30, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Quick update ( a little late) -
> 
> I have been cleared to start doing "stuff" again.  Wednesday I saw the surgeon, he said it looked better, so that night I did a 10.1 mile ride.  No singletrack - just double and dirt path. (but I was tempted by the more than 10 new trail entrances we found) Enough to get the blood flowing and start sweating.
> 
> ...


That's awesome news!  Congrats!


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Thanks!  I'm gonna try to get the part tomorrow after work.  I'll let you know.



Is it all fixed and as good as new?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 2, 2011)

o3jeff said:


> Is it all fixed and as good as new?



The freehub is.  Blew out a shifter cable on Sunday though.  Pretty much stuck with a 1x9 right now.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 2, 2011)

bvibert said:


> The freehub is.  Blew out a shifter cable on Sunday though.  Pretty much stuck with a 1x9 right now.



You don't need the front granny ring.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 24, 2011)

Sigh....

Haven't been able to get out for weeks now.  Apparently, when I was finally cleared to ride this summer, starting with an 11 mile loop was a bad choice.  The orthopedic doc says I have "jumpers knee" or patellar tendinitis.  It is one of the most painful things ever and, unfortunately, is an overuse injury which means no riding, elliptical, or running.  It was getting better until the last PT told me to do some lower body weight training.  Flared it right up...awful. Couldn't bend my left knee for 4 days without excruciating pain.

The upside is that it is getting better and should be fine for ski season.  The downside is, if it doesn't heal up soon, my riding for the season might be over. I don't want to rush it and am hoping I get cleared to do some more activity soon.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 24, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Sigh....
> 
> Haven't been able to get out for weeks now.  Apparently, when I was finally cleared to ride this summer, starting with an 11 mile loop was a bad choice.  The orthopedic doc says I have "jumpers knee" or patellar tendinitis.  It is one of the most painful things ever and, unfortunately, is an overuse injury which means no riding, elliptical, or running.  It was getting better until the last PT told me to do some lower body weight training.  Flared it right up...awful. Couldn't bend my left knee for 4 days without excruciating pain.
> 
> The upside is that it is getting better and should be fine for ski season.  The downside is, if it doesn't heal up soon, my riding for the season might be over. I don't want to rush it and am hoping I get cleared to do some more activity soon.



That's a real kick in the pants!  I hope it heals up soon!  Don't rush it though, it sucks enough to impact the biking season, I don't think you want it to impact skiing too...


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 24, 2011)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Sigh....
> 
> Haven't been able to get out for weeks now.  Apparently, when I was finally cleared to ride this summer, starting with an 11 mile loop was a bad choice.  The orthopedic doc says I have "jumpers knee" or patellar tendinitis.  It is one of the most painful things ever and, unfortunately, is an overuse injury which means no riding, elliptical, or running.  It was getting better until the last PT told me to do some lower body weight training.  Flared it right up...awful. Couldn't bend my left knee for 4 days without excruciating pain.
> 
> The upside is that it is getting better and should be fine for ski season.  The downside is, if it doesn't heal up soon, my riding for the season might be over. I don't want to rush it and am hoping I get cleared to do some more activity soon.



Damn dude, take it easy so you can ski this winter!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 24, 2011)

bvibert said:


> That's a real kick in the pants!  I hope it heals up soon!  Don't rush it though, it sucks enough to impact the biking season, I don't think you want it to impact skiing too...





wa-loaf said:


> Damn dude, take it easy so you can ski this winter!



Thanks guys.  I have begun to enjoy MTB season almost as much as ski (but not quite) and it is a total downer that I can't enjoy my favorite time to ride.  Keeping happy thoughts that I will get good news and that I'll be able to ski in the next month.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## bvibert (Apr 1, 2012)

legalskier said:


>



I feel kinda bad for the guy, but it still makes me laugh every time I see it.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2012)

^ For this type of fall helmets provide limited effectiveness.




:-o


----------



## Nick (Apr 2, 2012)

legalskier said:


> ^ For this type of fall helmets provide limited effectiveness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unless you have a DH helmet with a chinguard


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 4, 2013)

Rear Derailleur hanger snapped during todays ride.  I felt the stick hit it and the next thing I knew, shifting was done.  Also took a nice spill coming into a corner. 

Oh, and my freewheel on the road bike is being replaced under warranty.  It randomly started knocking so loud that I thought a spoke had popped out.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2013)

Sounds like a rough stretch BackLoaf!  Did the derailleur itself get screwed up too, or just the hanger?  I always carry an extra hanger in my pack, just in case.  I've only had to use it once though...

I've had my fair share of freehub issues though!  The last few times they got all jammed up, turning the bike into a fixie... :smash:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (May 6, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Sounds like a rough stretch BackLoaf!  Did the derailleur itself get screwed up too, or just the hanger?  I always carry an extra hanger in my pack, just in case.  I've only had to use it once though...



The derailleur cage snapped on the inside. It was quite impressive really.  Apparently Shimano doesn't make a replacement cage for more recent XT's?!? I thought you could replace it but...not so much.

If it was only the hager I would have been in good shape.


----------



## bvibert (May 6, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> The derailleur cage snapped on the inside. It was quite impressive really.  Apparently Shimano doesn't make a replacement cage for more recent XT's?!? I thought you could replace it but...not so much.
> 
> If it was only the hager I would have been in good shape.



Bummer!  Personally I wouldn't want to try to replace the pieces of a derailleur that went through something like that.  It's too hard to tell if something else might have gotten slightly bent.  Get a replacement and you'll be good to go.  Maybe switch to a SLX to save a few bucks, I doubt you'll notice any difference...


----------



## Sam (Jun 28, 2013)

MTBing in dryish side of the Cascades.  Pipestone canyon rim. Aluminum hardtail. My chain grabbed a quarter inch thick sage brush twig. Then my spokes tried to fight the chain for it. Things were mildly mangled and I was inexperienced so I manually manipulated the derailleur into a pleasant gear and tried to bike out.  Ooops, I think the dropout was tweaked, and finishing the ride up the bottom of the canyon, my derailleur was pulled into my spokes. 

Results: Decimated derailleur
            Pretzel art hanger
            Destroyed chain
            I think even the dropout was tweaked,  and still is.

            No broken spokes 
            Wheel stayed true enough for a MTB



Who carries a spare chain???????


----------



## bvibert (Jun 28, 2013)

Nice work!  I can't believe you didn't damage any spokes!

Also, welcome to the forums, great 1st post!


----------



## Sam (Jun 28, 2013)

Same bike, Appalachian logging road.  Pedaling up a long grade I flipped an inch thick stick in the same rear wheel. Seven spokes went "bye bye" along with the tube's valve stem.  The one day I left my spare tube at home. Fortunately for my lazy, frustrated self I was near the top.  So I coasted gently down the mountain ( I think maybe I wanted a new wheel?).  Back on paved roads with the disk brake rubbing and riding on a flat tube, laziness kicked in again and I called for a ride. 



After pulling all the spokes it was apparent that the rim was still true. So I bought some spokes, a freehub tool, a nicer spoke wrench and rebuilt the wheel (educational experience, easier than some people make it sound).


----------



## Sam (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks, the bike shop where I got the bike and the parts was also a bit amazed.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 20, 2013)

So, i went into the shop today to have my road bike looked at. During my charity ride this weekend, I had noticed some "popping" sound when I was stopping. (turns out it was the headset...that's not the real issue) Also, whenever I stood to pedal, I was getting another odd noise.

The owner threw the bike in the stand and, while he walked away to help another customer, I happened to notice a crack in the frame!!!! I will get a pic of it tomorrow but, the long and short is that it SOUNDS like Spesh is going to warranty out the frame. I am going to keep my fingers crossed as I haven't heard back from them yet but, the head tech and the owner both made it sound like something they will honor.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 20, 2013)

Specialized warrantied Bviberts mountian bike frame. I don't recall them giving him any troubles.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 21, 2013)

Yup, no issues whatsoever getting my Specialized MTB frame warrantied when it developed a small crack at the bottom of the seat tube.  I was even able to upgrade in the process (for some extra $$).


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 21, 2013)

bvibert said:


> Yup, no issues whatsoever getting my Specialized MTB frame warrantied when it developed a small crack at the bottom of the seat tube.  I was even able to upgrade in the process (for some extra $$).



That's good to know.  I will keep my fingers crossed and I'll update as soon as I hear.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 21, 2013)

No bike carnage, but the trails are getting to dry behind my house.  About four times last night, I barely recovered from the bike fishtailing in the loose sand and gravel at a pretty good clip.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 21, 2013)

So...hopefully this doesn't jinx it, but the shop called.  Specialized is giving me a 2013 Tarmac sl4 frame as a replacement for my sl2. Here's to hoping!!!!!!!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 22, 2013)

Nice!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 30, 2013)

Frame came in today. 2013 Tarmac Pro SL4. She's sexy as hell.

The only issue is that it requires a bb30 which I don't have.  Wondering if it is worth upgrading to a Force Crank or if I should just get the adapter.

The upside on the adapter is price but, as you have said before BVibert, forced upgrades are kinda nice....


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> forced upgrades are kinda nice....



That's my vote! :beer:
(easy to say when it's not my money  )


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 23, 2013)

I realized I hadn't updated with a pic since I got her back.  2 things I need to change:

1) Saddle. The white isn't cutting it.
2) Crank. That'll have to wait.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 24, 2013)

How does it ride?


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 24, 2013)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I realized I hadn't updated with a pic since I got her back.  2 things I need to change:
> 
> 1) Saddle. The white isn't cutting it.
> 2) Crank. That'll have to wait.
> ...



I love the flat finished paint jobs.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 24, 2013)

bvibert said:


> How does it ride?


Actually, smooth and fast! I haven't noticed the stiffness that some people complain about. On descent's it is NOTICEABLY faster than the old frame.



o3jeff said:


> I love the flat finished paint jobs.



Yeah, whats beautiful is some of the decaling contrasts nicely against the flat finish. I prefer the overall look of this frame to my last one.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 4, 2013)

Not traditional carnage, but I finally got around to taking my bike in for a tune up after it got drowned by Sandy. Not surprisingly, it's got some issues, since I wasn't able to get to the bike at all until about a week after the storm, and it had been washed out of our storage shed and was washed up against the fence, along with other stuff from the shed and about 200 pounds of seaweed and silt. But, I didn't think it would be quite as bad as it was, even accounting for bike shop upsizing to encourage new bike purchasing.

$400 to replace lower bracket, brakes, rear cassette, chain, and cables, rebuild both hubs, and tune all the derailleurs. They also recommend replacing both wheels, since the spoke nipples are corroding and fusing to the rims, and they don't even mention the front suspension, so neither of those are included in the estimate.

Maybe a bit much for a 2007 Specialized Hard Rock that barely cost $400 to begin with...


----------



## bvibert (Oct 4, 2013)

ctenidae said:


> Not traditional carnage, but I finally got around to taking my bike in for a tune up after it got drowned by Sandy. Not surprisingly, it's got some issues, since I wasn't able to get to the bike at all until about a week after the storm, and it had been washed out of our storage shed and was washed up against the fence, along with other stuff from the shed and about 200 pounds of seaweed and silt. But, I didn't think it would be quite as bad as it was, even accounting for bike shop upsizing to encourage new bike purchasing.
> 
> $400 to replace lower bracket, brakes, rear cassette, chain, and cables, rebuild both hubs, and tune all the derailleurs. They also recommend replacing both wheels, since the spoke nipples are corroding and fusing to the rims, and they don't even mention the front suspension, so neither of those are included in the estimate.
> 
> Maybe a bit much for a 2007 Specialized Hard Rock that barely cost $400 to begin with...



$400 sounds a bit excessive for that amount of work.  I do all my own work though, so I'm definitely not in tune with bike shop prices.

Regardless, from what you describe it might be time to write the bike off and get a new one.

Replacing the bottom bracket, cassette, chain, and cables sounds reasonable.  I'd assume the pedals also need replacement as well.  Does it have disc brakes?  If so I could see replacing them too, if not then I'd be surprised if the v-brakes can't be serviced without replacement.  Rebuilding the hubs sounds reasonable, however, if there's any corrosion in there then the hubs are probable toast.  The bike uses Shimano hubs that utilize a loose BB and race configuration (versus a cartridge bearing), with the bearing race being built into the hub shell.  If the bearing race is messed up then the hub is junk.  Which leads to the next point, if they want to replace the wheels then the hubs get replaced anyway.  I hope they wouldn't charge you to rebuild the hubs and replace the wheels??  If they didn't replace the wheels (and thus the hubs) then I hope the hub rebuild includes replacing the freehub, because that's likely crusty inside and isn't a serviceable part on Shimano hubs....


Anyway, sorry for your loss.


----------



## ctenidae (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought the total was a bit high, too, even factoring in the upsell to convince me to buy a new bike. But, at the end of the day the bike still needs basically everything that is attached to the frame replaced, and that's always going to be pricey. Always nice to have new toys, too...


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2014)

Crap... I guess it's been too long since I broke something.  Might as well do it with some style.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 2, 2014)

The picture didn't attach to the previous post...


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 3, 2014)

bvibert said:


> The picture didn't attach to the previous post...


Low air pressure in it?


----------



## WoodCore (Jun 3, 2014)

And to think this happened on the beginner ride! Can't wait to see what breaks on Thursday's intermediate ride.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> And to think this happened on the beginner ride! Can't wait to see what breaks on Thursday's intermediate ride.



Good point!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2014)

What happened?!?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 4, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> What happened?!?



Just riding along.  

Seriously, I wasn't pushing very hard, just riding on fairly flat terrain.  The were no crashes that preceded the incident.

Either it was a manufacturing defect that just took a while to work it's way out, or something happened too it in its past. 

I consider myself lucky that I didn't get injured.


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 5, 2014)

bvibert said:


> I consider myself lucky that I didn't get injured.



Assume you were sitting and pedaling and not standing flying down a hill?

Did you replace them yet?


----------



## dlague (Jun 6, 2014)

legalskier said:


>



That looks like it hurt!


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2014)

o3jeff said:


> Assume you were sitting and pedaling and not standing flying down a hill?
> 
> Did you replace them yet?


Yup, JRA.

I have an old pair to throw on there, but I haven't had the chance yet.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2014)

Not mine, but this is a really cool carnage pic:




http://www.imbikemag.com/mountain-bike-news/2014/10/kelly-mcgarry-compression-lesson/


----------



## WoodCore (Oct 2, 2014)

bvibert said:


> Not mine, but this is a really cool carnage pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Houston, we have a problem!


----------



## buellski (Oct 2, 2014)

Not mine either. Josh Bryceland's foot after he over shot the last jump at the World Championships


http://www.velovert.com/photos/news/zooms/c298768772d1b006aaafd41d9142c2a0141010966663.jpg


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Oct 3, 2014)

Last weekend I took the hardest crash I've had in years at Bradbury.  5 minutes in my tire let loose while going fast down a section I've ridden 100 times.  It knocked the wind out of me and I couldn't talk for a while. I managed to get 11 miles in but I knew there was a problem. 

Went to the doc and X-rays showed a fracture. Not sure how long it'll be before I can ride again. The season still has some life left in it for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile a


----------



## bvibert (Oct 6, 2014)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Last weekend I took the hardest crash I've had in years at Bradbury.  5 minutes in my tire let loose while going fast down a section I've ridden 100 times.  It knocked the wind out of me and I couldn't talk for a while. I managed to get 11 miles in but I knew there was a problem.
> 
> Went to the doc and X-rays showed a fracture. Not sure how long it'll be before I can ride again. The season still has some life left in it for me.
> 
> ...



That's not good!  Heal up!


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Nov 9, 2014)

went ass over head on a tight steep section of my usual that is littered with roots and rocks..hit a hidden root on the steepest part and it was like doing an endo on a parking block...got some nasty deep bruises, and sprained wrist...but bike was ok and i was able to ride away


----------



## bvibert (Nov 10, 2014)

spring_mountain_high said:


> went ass over head on a tight steep section of my usual that is littered with roots and rocks..hit a hidden root on the steepest part and it was like doing an endo on a parking block...got some nasty deep bruises, and sprained wrist...but bike was ok and i was able to ride away



At least the bike was okay!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 11, 2015)

I figured out what my persistent creek was the other day... another cracked frame...  Yay me!  Waiting to hear back from Specialized...


----------



## Puck it (Aug 11, 2015)

No pics, but destroyed my chain, rear derailleur and hanger.  A long four mile walk out of the woods back to the house.


----------



## skiMEbike (Aug 11, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I figured out what my persistent creek was the other day... another cracked frame...  Yay me!  Waiting to hear back from Specialized...



That sucks !!   Curious what type of frame & where it cracked.   

I've had the unfortunate "luck" of breaking two in my lifetime.  Suddenly my relatively new bike (2012) has started making an annoying "creaky" sound, and for the life of me I can not figure out the source (concerned something may be breaking).


----------



## WoodCore (Aug 11, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I figured out what my persistent creek was the other day... another cracked frame...  Yay me!  Waiting to hear back from Specialized...



Oh no, not again!!! Got a fatty tire bike you can borrow. Size large. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 11, 2015)

Sorry to hear it. How quick are they with a response?

Maybe they'll upgrade you?!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Aug 11, 2015)

Well my youngest son let one of his friends ride my other son's (the one in the military) Specialized MTB and left it in the driveway only to have another son, between them in age, back all the way over it with his car. Bent rim, crushed fork and shock, broken pedal assembly and derailleur as well as a slightly bent rear fork.  My youngest who inherited the bike is crushed and wants to fix it for sentimental reasons.  Huge bummer and carnage.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2015)

skiMEbike said:


> That sucks !!   Curious what type of frame & where it cracked.
> 
> I've had the unfortunate "luck" of breaking two in my lifetime.  Suddenly my relatively new bike (2012) has started making an annoying "creaky" sound, and for the life of me I can not figure out the source (concerned something may be breaking).



It was a 2008 Specialized Pitch, though I got the frame new as a warranty replacement in 2011.  It cracked on a weld at the pivot mount for the rocker arm on the seat tube.



WoodCore said:


> Oh no, not again!!! Got a fatty tire bike you can borrow. Size large.



Thanks man!  I don't know if the large will be big enough, but I'll give it a shot.



BackLoafRiver said:


> Sorry to hear it. How quick are they with a response?
> 
> Maybe they'll upgrade you?!



I brought the bike back to the shop on Sunday (I rode it two last times after finding the crack), and still haven't heard anything back.  Hopefully they get back to me soon.  I'm not very hopeful that they have a similar frame available, since everything current is either 29er or 650B.  I'll probably be forced into an upgrade, but it will be at a cost to me.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> Well my youngest son let one of his friends ride my other son's (the one in the military) Specialized MTB and left it in the driveway only to have another son, between them in age, back all the way over it with his car. Bent rim, crushed fork and shock, broken pedal assembly and derailleur as well as a slightly bent rear fork.  My youngest who inherited the bike is crushed and wants to fix it for sentimental reasons.  Huge bummer and carnage.



That sounds rough, probably best as a wall ornament at this point?


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 12, 2015)

bvibert said:


> It was a 2008 Specialized Pitch, though I got the frame new as a warranty replacement in 2011.  It cracked on a weld at the pivot mount for the rocker arm on the seat tube.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that sounds like a failure of the front triangle of the bike and shouldn't  fall under Spesh's  rear triangle (aka suspension linkage) limited warranty BS. At the very worst they should be able to put you into new frame for very little $$$.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 12, 2015)

If they do push you into a 650, I have a set of WTB i23's laced to Dt Swiss 350's that I might be able to part with. (If my new wheels ever show)

It does sound like Spesh should take care of you as it is clearly their issue. I've heard similar stories of weld faults (usually at the head tube though) that have been easily warrantied out. 

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Aug 13, 2015)

bvibert said:


> That sounds rough, probably best as a wall ornament at this point?



I tried buying replacement parts and it will cost more to fix than the bike cost originally 7 years ago.  Bike was still in great shape!


----------



## bvibert (Aug 18, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I figured out what my persistent creek was the other day... another cracked frame...  Yay me!  Waiting to hear back from Specialized...



So, Specialized got back to me with a few options.  They'll give me either a 29er or 650B Stumpjumper frame as an even swap for my busted pitch, or set me up with a 29er or 650B Stumpjumper complete bike for $1600 (retail is $2900).

At face value, getting the full bike seems like the best option, but I'm not super stoked on the build I'd get (it's the Comp which is base level).  The wheelset doesn't look like anything special, and it comes a Rockshox revelation fork. I'm sure the fork would be much better than what I have now, but I think I'd be even happier to pick up a Pike for ~$800 and build up around that.  I just replaced my drivetrain at the beginning of the season, which I'm in love with, so that would probably be going on instead of the mid grade SRAM stuff that comes with the full bike.  It might cost more in the long run, but I think I'll be happier overall.  It is tempting to take delivery of a shiny new complete bike though.

The other dilemma I'm facing is 29er or 650B?  I've never been very keen on 29ers, and was thinking 650B was a better fit for me, but now that it's decision time I'm not sure.  I haven't ridden a 29er in a couple of years, but when I demoed some I didn't feel like they rolled all that better than my 26er, and they didn't feel as nimble.  I'm told the geometry has gotten better on them in the last few years?  As a big guy at 6'4", riding an XL frame it kinda seems like the bigger wheel is the way to go though.

I demoed a 650B last year and really enjoyed it, but I think a big part of that may have been the lighter build than I'm used to (which I don't think would be sustainable at my size, I break a lot of stuff as it is).  I don't really have an apples to apples comparison.


----------



## MR. evil (Aug 18, 2015)

IMO the Stumpjumper is a light weight trail bike and with your track record with Spesh frames you will be right back in this same spot in a year or two tops. If it was me I would take the free frame, immediately sell it and then buy a new frame from another Mfr. One known for beefier bikes like Kona or Transition to name a few.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 24, 2015)

Not much of carnage but lost a pedal on a rock yesterday.  The good thing is the last pedal that I broke was the right one.  I had a spare.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 25, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Not much of carnage but lost a pedal on a rock yesterday.  The good thing is the last pedal that I broke was the right one.  I had a spare.



What kind of pedals?


----------



## Puck it (Aug 25, 2015)

bvibert said:


> What kind of pedals?


Time ATAC X


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2015)

Does eating two bugs last night while riding count as carnage?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Does eating two bugs last night while riding count as carnage?



That depends on what kind of bugs they were.


----------



## skiMEbike (Aug 26, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Does eating two bugs last night while riding count as carnage?



One of my biggest "pest" peeve's about riding...I literally want to puke every time that happens.


----------



## Puck it (Aug 26, 2015)

skiMEbike said:


> One of my biggest "pest" peeve's about riding...I literally want to puke every time that happens.


Me too.  I start to gag from it.  I can't wait until the first freeze to get rid of them.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 29, 2015)

bvibert said:


> So, Specialized got back to me with a few options.  They'll give me either a 29er or 650B Stumpjumper frame as an even swap for my busted pitch, or set me up with a 29er or 650B Stumpjumper complete bike for $1600 (retail is $2900).
> 
> At face value, getting the full bike seems like the best option, but I'm not super stoked on the build I'd get (it's the Comp which is base level).  The wheelset doesn't look like anything special, and it comes a Rockshox revelation fork. I'm sure the fork would be much better than what I have now, but I think I'd be even happier to pick up a Pike for ~$800 and build up around that.  I just replaced my drivetrain at the beginning of the season, which I'm in love with, so that would probably be going on instead of the mid grade SRAM stuff that comes with the full bike.  It might cost more in the long run, but I think I'll be happier overall.  It is tempting to take delivery of a shiny new complete bike though.
> 
> ...



Updates?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 30, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Updates?


Not really, it took me longer than it should have to come to a decision on buy complete vs build myself. Decided to build myself, now just waiting to hear back from them.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 31, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Updates?





bvibert said:


> Not really, it took me longer than it should have to come to a decision on buy complete vs build myself. Decided to build myself, now just waiting to hear back from them.



Okay, so the frame is picked out an on it's way.  2015 Stumpy 650b Evo frame.  Now I just need to get all the parts for it!  Pretty stoked, I like building bikes almost as I like riding them.  So it's sort of a win-win for me.  Now I can stop obsessing over frame geometry specs, wheel sizes, etc..  That part is done, onto obsessing over what parts to get with it! :lol:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Aug 31, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Okay, so the frame is picked out an on it's way.  2015 Stumpy 650b Evo frame.  Now I just need to get all the parts for it!  Pretty stoked, I like building bikes almost as I like riding them.  So it's sort of a win-win for me.  Now I can stop obsessing over frame geometry specs, wheel sizes, etc..  That part is done, onto obsessing over what parts to get with it! :lol:




Woot!!! That is exciting!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 1, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Okay, so the frame is picked out an on it's way.  2015 Stumpy 650b Evo frame.  Now I just need to get all the parts for it!  Pretty stoked, I like building bikes almost as I like riding them.  So it's sort of a win-win for me.  Now I can stop obsessing over frame geometry specs, wheel sizes, etc..  That part is done, onto obsessing over what parts to get with it! :lol:



Why didn't you go 29"?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 1, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> Why didn't you go 29"?



That's just a passing fad.  650b is where it's at.

At my size I've always been worried about the flex and durability of the 29" wheels.  I have enough trouble keeping spokes intact on 26" wheels.  Besides, the handful of 29er demos that I've ridden never did anything for me, but I had a blast on a 650b demo last year..


----------



## Puck it (Sep 1, 2015)

bvibert said:


> That's just a passing fad.  650b is where it's at.
> 
> At my size I've always been worried about the flex and durability of the 29" wheels.  I have enough trouble keeping spokes intact on 26" wheels.  Besides, the handful of 29er demos that I've ridden never did anything for me, but I had a blast on a 650b demo last year..


Agree.  29'ers are better out west where they are easier to maneuver.  Not really practical for the east coast.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 2, 2015)

bvibert said:


> That's just a passing fad.  650b is where it's at.
> 
> At my size I've always been worried about the flex and durability of the 29" wheels.  I have enough trouble keeping spokes intact on 26" wheels.  Besides, the handful of 29er demos that I've ridden never did anything for me, but I had a blast on a 650b demo last year..



Did you get it yet? What color?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> Did you get it yet? What color?



No, not yet.  It's red, latest technology!






http://www.roadczar.com/ebay/fsr2.jpg


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2015)

Just sent PayPal this morning for Mach 6. I know not right thread but there will some type of carnage eventually.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Just sent PayPal this morning for Mach 6. I know not right thread but there will some type of carnage eventually.



Nice!  Are you sticking with the 1x10, or swapping back to 2x?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 2, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Nice!  Are you sticking with the 1x10, or swapping back to 2x?


Going to the 2X for now.  He is sending it with the 1X parts too.  My trails by my house take some roads to get too.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Going to the 2X for now.  He is sending it with the 1X parts too.  My trails by my house take some roads to get too.



Makes sense.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 2, 2015)

bvibert said:


> No, not yet.  It's red, latest technology!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That will slay the trails for sure!!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 2, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Just sent PayPal this morning for Mach 6. I know not right thread but there will some type of carnage eventually.



Dead....sexy!!!!

Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Sep 2, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> That will slay the trails for sure!!


Hell yeah, can't wait to get it out on the trails!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 3, 2015)

bvibert said:


> No, not yet.  It's red, latest technology!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I heard red makes a bike faster too.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 3, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> I heard red makes a bike faster too.



It's actually blue, which is even faster!






Just got a call that the frame is at the LBS.  They're waiting on a BB to install for me before I can get it, and I'm waiting on a boat load of parts to come in next week, then I can start building it up!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 4, 2015)

bvibert said:


> It's actually blue, which is even faster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can confirm that a blue bike doesn't make you fast! Same color as the bike in my basement collecting dust.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> I can confirm that a blue bike doesn't make you fast! Same color as the bike in my basement collecting dust.



That's because you never ride it, and it's not a 650b!


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 4, 2015)

Is the kick stand included??


----------



## bvibert (Sep 4, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Is the kick stand included??



I hope so!


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 6, 2015)

...it was all going so well.

Riding at Sugarloaf today. 12.5 miles in, climbing to the Stratton Brooke Hut. 

.7 miles from the top, something slices the sidewall of my tire. All the sealant escaped, no way to fix it.  Had to hike up to the top, then down the other side (fire road) approx 3 miles down until I met a stranger with a truck who took me the rest of the way. (4 more miles)

To top it off, I can't find tubeless High Roller II's in stock anywhere. Local shop says there is a huge shortage and they won't be around for at least another 3 weeks.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 7, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> ...it was all going so well.
> 
> Riding at Sugarloaf today. 12.5 miles in, climbing to the Stratton Brooke Hut.
> 
> ...


That sucks! 

You're on 27.5 wheels, right? Price Point had several different versions of the High Roller II in stock (and on sale right now). They'll take a week to get here though. I ordered some for my new build last week.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 7, 2015)

bvibert said:


> That sucks!
> 
> You're on 27.5 wheels, right? Price Point had several different versions of the High Roller II in stock (and on sale right now). They'll take a week to get here though. I ordered some for my new build last week.




Yeah, they have a 2.3 tubeless but I was looking for the 2.4 exo 3c's.  The shop can't order them for quite some time (another 2 weeks) so, in the mean time, I ended up putting a 2.4 ardent on the front and took it out today. Seems less grippy than my HR's. 

What did you end up going with?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Yeah, they have a 2.3 tubeless but I was looking for the 2.4 exo 3c's.  The shop can't order them for quite some time (another 2 weeks) so, in the mean time, I ended up putting a 2.4 ardent on the front and took it out today. Seems less grippy than my HR's.
> 
> What did you end up going with?



I got the 2.3 DC EXO TR.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2015)

Stopped by the lbs after work today and got a peak at my new frame. The blue is REALLY blue, looks awesome! They're waiting on a bb to press in for me, then I can take it home!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2015)

Just took a good one about 30minutes ago.  Nothing broke or hurt.  Coming down a downhill with a lot of rocks before a steep climb out into a parking lot.  I got too close to side of trail to avoid some bigger rocks. I got snagged by some grape vines and they did not let go.  Took the handlebar and I went down in a heap doing about 15mph.  Luckily I had gotten by all of the bigger rocks.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2015)

No damage carnage is good carnage!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2015)

Let the build begin! Okay, so that's about all the parts I have so far. I was still like a kid at Christmas though!


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 10, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Let the build begin! Okay, so that's about all the parts I have so far. I was still like a kid at Christmas though!
> View attachment 17453



Making a unicycle?


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 10, 2015)

o3jeff said:


> Making a unicycle?





Which pike is it?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Which pike is it?


160mm RCT3 DPA


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 10, 2015)

I'm looking to upgrade my fork and that is on the very short list. The Float 34 is not cutting it for me. Let me know how she rides!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I'm looking to upgrade my fork and that is on the very short list. The Float 34 is not cutting it for me. Let me know how she rides!



Will do!  I haven't found much bad press on the Pikes, so I expect it will be pretty good.  I was able to find what I thought was a great deal on one, which put it not much more than a Revelation, so it really was a no-brainer.  I'm not so sure I need the DPA, but all the reviews I found from people who had actually rode both there's no performance hit vs the solo air, and it was $100 cheaper in white.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2015)

Mach 6 cleared customs in Plattsburgh NY.  Should be at the door on Monday.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 10, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Mach 6 cleared customs in Plattsburgh NY.  Should be at the door on Monday.


Where did it come from?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Where did it come from?


Quebec City


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2015)

Wahoo!   Bike is coming tomorrow not Monday.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 11, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Wahoo!   Bike is coming tomorrow not Monday.



Nice! :beer:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2015)

Got it together rode it.  Huge difference.  It rolls so much easier over the rocks and the front travel just takes everything.  I knocked two minutes off my best time on my loop behind my house.  I need to adjust the shocks better and the rear dérailleur needs to be tweaked. Overall very happy.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Got it together rode it.  Huge difference.  It rolls so much easier over the rocks and the front travel just takes everything.  I knocked two minutes off my best time on my loop behind my house.  I need to adjust the shocks better and the rear dérailleur needs to be tweaked. Overall very happy.


Awesome! What is your old bike?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Let the build begin! Okay, so that's about all the parts I have so far. I was still like a kid at Christmas though!
> View attachment 17453


Got the frame tonight! 



Started to build it up, but there's an issue with the crank/bb, so I couldn't finish it up. I'll need to take a trip to the LBS tomorrow to hopefully get it straightened out. It's starting to look like a bike at least! 



Getting stoked!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Awesome! What is your old bike?


Old bike was my first and it was a Head Hide.  Got it new for$1K.  Components were pretty decent.  XT dérailleurs.  SLX shifters.  Only 100mm of travel. It served me well for six years.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 12, 2015)

DUDE!

That thing looks awesome. Any idea whats wrong with the BB?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 12, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> DUDE!
> 
> That thing looks awesome. Any idea whats wrong with the BB?


It's kind of a weird setup. The bike is setup for a PF30 BB, but I wanted to run a regular 24mm shimano crankset. I had the lbs order an adapter BB, but there was some play when I installed the crank. They set me up with some spacers, and now everything seems good. The bike is built and ready to ride, though I have a wider handle bar on the way, which will finish it up for now.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2015)

bvibert said:


> It's kind of a weird setup. The bike is setup for a PF30 BB, but I wanted to run a regular 24mm shimano crankset. I had the lbs order an adapter BB, but there was some play when I installed the crank. They set me up with some spacers, and now everything seems good. The bike is built and ready to ride, though I have a wider handle bar on the way, which will finish it up for now.


Finished building it up last night (aside from the new stem and handlebar). 


Today I was able to get out for a quick shakedown ride. Still have some tweaking to do, but loving it so far! 


http://www.strava.com/activities/391557230


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 13, 2015)

Rad. Noticing a difference from the 26"? How's the geometry compared to what you had?

Glad you got out to test 'Er!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Sep 13, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Rad. Noticing a difference from the 26"? How's the geometry compared to what you had?
> 
> Glad you got out to test 'Er!
> 
> ...


I am seeing a huge difference with 27.5".  It is effortless over the rocks on the trails behind my house. Why did I wait so long.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 13, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Rad. Noticing a difference from the 26"? How's the geometry compared to what you had?
> 
> Glad you got out to test 'Er!
> 
> ...


My test ride was pretty short, 2.6 miles, so I don't have a ton do go on, but first impression is not a huge difference in the wheel size. The geometry is similar to my old bike, but the cockpit feels more compact, like I'm less stretched out, which is good. I still have some tweaking to do on the suspension settings, and I need to put some miles on before I can do a fair comparison.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 14, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Finished building it up last night (aside from the new stem and handlebar).
> View attachment 17473
> 
> Today I was able to get out for a quick shakedown ride. Still have some tweaking to do, but loving it so far!
> ...




Schweet!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Finished building it up last night (aside from the new stem and handlebar).
> View attachment 17473



Got the new handle bar in last night.  Holy crap, I think I may have gone off the deep end!  They are extremely wide, it feels like I'm piloting a school bus or something.  I'll give it a few rides, but I wouldn't be surprised if I end up cutting them down.  They put the shifter so far out on the bar that the cable is a tad short now, so I'll be redoing that in the near future.  Not crazy about how the orange goes with the rest of the bike, but I'm not returning them just for that.

Here they are on top of the old bars for comparison.


First ride on them is after work tonight, which will mostly be a night ride.  If I don't report back tomorrow it's probably because I smashed my fingers on tree and can no longer type. :lol:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> First ride on them is after work tonight, which will mostly be a night ride.  If I don't report back tomorrow it's probably because I smashed my fingers on tree and can no longer type. :lol:




Jesus...how wide?!?  I do like the low sweep but, man, I'd be clipping my bar 90% of the time.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Got the new handle bar in last night.  Holy crap, I think I may have gone off the deep end!  They are extremely wide, it feels like I'm piloting a school bus or something.  I'll give it a few rides, but I wouldn't be surprised if I end up cutting them down.  They put the shifter so far out on the bar that the cable is a tad short now, so I'll be redoing that in the near future.  Not crazy about how the orange goes with the rest of the bike, but I'm not returning them just for that.
> 
> Here they are on top of the old bars for comparison.
> 
> ...


I would definitely cut those before riding on them.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I would definitely cut those before riding on them.



Too late.  Locked and loaded for a ride tonight! :beer:


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Jesus...how wide?!?  I do like the low sweep but, man, I'd be clipping my bar 90% of the time.



800mm!  I have wide shoulders, so I wanted to start wide and adjust accordingly.  I'm pretty worried about clipping all the time, but I won't know until I try.  If I cut them down right away then I'd always wonder how they'd be wider.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Too late.  Locked and loaded for a ride tonight! :beer:




Watch out for Yogi and Boo-boo!!


----------



## buellski (Sep 15, 2015)

bvibert said:


> I won't know until I try.



Beautiful bike! 800 does seem wide, but I agree. Try them first. My Kona Process came with 740mm bars. It took a little while for me to get used to them, but I love them now. In the two seasons I've had the Kona, I've only clipped the bars twice and both times were more my fault (target fixation) than them being too wide.

I like the orange by the way. If you don't mind me asking, what brand are they and where did you get them?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

buellski said:


> Beautiful bike! 800 does seem wide, but I agree. Try them first. My Kona Process came with 740mm bars. It took a little while for me to get used to them, but I love them now. In the two seasons I've had the Kona, I've only clipped the bars twice and both times were more my fault (target fixation) than them being too wide.
> 
> I like the orange by the way. If you don't mind me asking, what brand are they and where did you get them?



They are Race Face Atlas 35 bars.  I got them from Amazon of all places.  The prices were competitive with Jenson and Pricepoint, and we have Amazon Prime, so I was able to get them quickly.  I matched them up with a Race Face Turbine 35 70mm stem.

http://www.raceface.com/components/thirtyfive/atlas-thirtyfive/atlas-thirtyfive-twenty/
http://www.raceface.com/components/thirtyfive/turbine-thirtyfive/turbine35/

I can be kind of a klutz, I'd occasionally clip my old bars, which are only about 650mm.  Tonight's ride will be interesting!


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> Watch out for Yogi and Boo-boo!!



I'll be sure to take video of any encounters..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2015)

Looks like my news feed is trying to tell me something.. This popped up just now..

*#BIKEHACKS - DIY Hacksaw Guide*


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Got the new handle bar in last night.  Holy crap, I think I may have gone off the deep end!  They are extremely wide, it feels like I'm piloting a school bus or something.  I'll give it a few rides, but I wouldn't be surprised if I end up cutting them down.  They put the shifter so far out on the bar that the cable is a tad short now, so I'll be redoing that in the near future.  Not crazy about how the orange goes with the rest of the bike, but I'm not returning them just for that.
> 
> Here they are on top of the old bars for comparison.
> View attachment 17481
> ...



First ride with the wide bars went fine last night, I didn't smash any fingers, and only clipped the bars a few times on trees.  They felt way more natural then I thought they would.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 16, 2015)

I'll assume you won't be trimming them down?


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2015)

Brian on his new bike:
http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/09/crash-of-the-week-how-to-kill-your-bike


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2015)

WoodCore said:


> I'll assume you won't be trimming them down?



Not immediately.  Gonna give it a few rides at least.  We rode through some of the tighter stuff we have at Nass last night, and I managed without any trouble.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 16, 2015)

wa-loaf said:


> Brian on his new bike:
> http://unofficialnetworks.com/2015/09/crash-of-the-week-how-to-kill-your-bike



Thanks... Hopefully I can get a few rides in before that happens..


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's a question:

I was doing some more research into tires.  I've been running 2.4's on my bike for a few years.  Does going to a 2.3 make any noticeable difference with regards to handling?


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2015)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Here's a question:
> 
> I was doing some more research into tires.  I've been running 2.4's on my bike for a few years.  Does going to a 2.3 make any noticeable difference with regards to handling?


Used to always run 2.35 tires on the 26er, never had anything as wide as 2.4. For my last build I went with 2.3 and I'm not disappointed. The width of your rim is going to make a big difference on how different tires handle too. Not to mention the volume of the casing, which can vary quite a bit between different tire models of the same size. 

Unfortunately, it's one of those things that you just have to try out for yourself. Everyone's experience is different. Kinda like ski widths/designs I suppose.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 21, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Not immediately.  Gonna give it a few rides at least.  We rode through some of the tighter stuff we have at Nass last night, and I managed without any trouble.



So, to bring this thread back to carnage..  I took a mental health day on Friday to do some riding on the new bike.  Midway through my ride I clipped a tree with the enormous bars, and went down hard!  It's funny how things seem to slow down as your hurtling towards a large rock.  My first concern was the bike, didn't want it getting scratched up already, or worse, damaged.  Luckily I managed to keep my body, specifically my shin, between the bike and rock.  I'm now sporting a big gouge from just below my knee to just above my ankle.  


So, yeah, I might be shortening those bars after all. :lol:


----------



## Puck it (Sep 21, 2015)

bvibert said:


> So, to bring this thread back to carnage..  I took a mental health day on Friday to do some riding on the new bike.  Midway through my ride I clipped a tree with the enormous bars, and went down hard!  It's funny how things seem to slow down as your hurtling towards a large rock.  My first concern was the bike, didn't want it getting scratched up already, or worse, damaged.  Luckily I managed to keep my body, specifically my shin, between the bike and rock.  I'm now sporting a big gouge from just below my knee to just above my ankle.
> 
> 
> So, yeah, I might be shortening those bars after all. :lol:


I was noticing how much wider mine are now on the new bike.  I may narrow mine also.


----------



## buellski (Oct 16, 2015)

*What do YOU do after you fall off a cliff?*

[video]http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/stories/1331754023802/red-bull-rampage-2015-nicholi-rogatkin-crash[/video]


----------



## bvibert (Oct 16, 2015)

buellski said:


> [video]http://www.redbull.com/uk/en/bike/stories/1331754023802/red-bull-rampage-2015-nicholi-rogatkin-crash[/video]



That dude is an animal!


----------



## bvibert (Nov 5, 2015)

Not true carnage, but I managed to destroy another freehub the other day... :smash:


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Nov 5, 2015)

bvibert said:


> Not true carnage, but I managed to destroy another freehub the other day... :smash:




........


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2016)

bvibert said:


> Not true carnage, but I managed to destroy another freehub the other day... :smash:



So, after much internal debate with myself, I finally got my ass in gear and ordered a new hub.  Winter came and went so quickly this year, or maybe I should say it never really started down here, that I found myself with perfect biking conditions and no bike to ride.  That lit a fire under my butt.

The new hub arrived on Thursday, and on Friday I started building my first wheel.  I took my time, but it turned out to be easier than I thought it would, which is making me nervous that I over looked something.  There were no obvious problems in my first 9 mile shakedown ride though!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 28, 2016)

It's not a very exciting picture, but there it is, all built up, tensioned, and ready to go! 






Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Mar 29, 2016)

There are so many things to love about that picture. I've always been super sketched out to build my own wheels because it seems like a whole lot can go wrong. (and I am an idiot)  Was it really that easy?

What did you end up getting for a hub??  Are you setting it up tubeless?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 29, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> There are so many things to love about that picture. I've always been super sketched out to build my own wheels because it seems like a whole lot can go wrong. (and I am an idiot)  Was it really that easy?
> 
> What did you end up getting for a hub??  Are you setting it up tubeless?



It took me a while to do, but it wasn't really difficult.  I should preface that by saying that I've done plenty of truing in the past, using the stand and on-bike methods.  I'm pretty comfortable with turning the appropriate nipples the right way to get the rim to move where it needs to go at this point.  Several years ago I completely de-tensioned a machine built wheel I bought that came out of the box with very uneven spoke tensions and not particularly true.  I'm sure I could have just gone through it and trued it, but wanted to go through the whole process of tensioning the wheel from nothing.  I guess that means I already had some experience in one of the aspects of wheel building, but I still hadn't laced a wheel.  I've also been reading about wheel building on and off for probably 10+ years, so I had a pretty good idea of the process before hand.  There's plenty of info online, some contradictory, so you have to decide what makes sense for you.

The proof will be in the pudding, we'll see how long the wheel lasts!

I ended up going the budget route and trying a hub that's been getting a lot of good press online.  It's the MTB270 from bikehubstore.com, who are distributors for Bitex hubs, though these hubs are unbranded.  I built it into my existing rim.  When the budget allows I'd like to build better hubs into wider, tubeless ready rims and keep these as backups.  I'm still running tubes with these rims.  I've read that some people have tried to set these rims up tubeless, but the results were less than desirable.  If I go tubeless I want it to work.

I enjoyed the process, it has me itching to build up another one!


----------



## skiMEbike (May 20, 2016)

Anyone seen or heard of breaking the bridge on a front suspensions fork (2012 29'er Rock Shox Reba RL)?   "Conveniently" 2 year warranty has expired.   I am not even sure when/how/where the damage occurred...I haven't had any serious falls/impacts where I even think it could have happened.   It was only noticed when I was bringing my bike into the LBS, and told them my headset felt loose & wanted them to check it out.....That's when they said, "Ahhh, it's not your headset". 

The only fall I've had recently (3 rides prior to noticing it was cracked) was when I was coming in a "little hot" into a skinny & my front wheel slipped off the edge of the skinny dropped like 6 inches into some muck, immediately stopped me in my track & threw me over the bar....Nothing I would even thing could do that kind of damage.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> Anyone seen or heard of breaking the bridge on a front suspensions fork (2012 29'er Rock Shox Reba RL)?   "Conveniently" 2 year warranty has expired.   I am not even sure when/how/where the damage occurred...I haven't had any serious falls/impacts where I even think it could have happened.   It was only noticed when I was bringing my bike into the LBS, and told them my headset felt loose & wanted them to check it out.....That's when they said, "Ahhh, it's not your headset".
> 
> The only fall I've had recently (3 rides prior to noticing it was cracked) was when I was coming in a "little hot" into a skinny & my front wheel slipped off the edge of the skinny dropped like 6 inches into some muck, immediately stopped me in my track & threw me over the bar....Nothing I would even thing could do that kind of damage.
> 
> View attachment 20192



Wow, that's crazy!  Looks like a manufacturing defect to me.  I can't imagine any impact that would cause that and not do damage to other parts of the bike.

Luckily, you should be able to get new lowers for that fork, without spending a ton of money.


----------



## skiMEbike (May 23, 2016)

bvibert said:


> Wow, that's crazy!  Looks like a manufacturing defect to me.  I can't imagine any impact that would cause that and not do damage to other parts of the bike.
> 
> Luckily, you should be able to get new lowers for that fork, without spending a ton of money.



I thought about replacing the lowers, but two reasons why I am a little hesitant:   1. First quote for lowers only was a little over $200, 2. Wondering about the uppers with over 3+ years of wear on them being combined with a brand new lowers...Could I be asking for trouble with things not being "perfectly" in sync between upper & lowers?

I am looking at getting a new ride (which is indirectly weighing in on what I do with this fork), however I definitely want to get this fixed and be able to ride this bike....Other thought is to get a brand new cheaper fork (for about the same money as the lowers), that would be a spring/coil shock vs air suspension.    Just not sure how "different" it will feel & whether I will eventually trash that kind of fork.


----------



## bvibert (May 23, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> I thought about replacing the lowers, but two reasons why I am a little hesitant:   1. First quote for lowers only was a little over $200, 2. Wondering about the uppers with over 3+ years of wear on them being combined with a brand new lowers...Could I be asking for trouble with things not being "perfectly" in sync between upper & lowers?
> 
> I am looking at getting a new ride (which is indirectly weighing in on what I do with this fork), however I definitely want to get this fixed and be able to ride this bike....Other thought is to get a brand new cheaper fork (for about the same money as the lowers), that would be a spring/coil shock vs air suspension.    Just not sure how "different" it will feel & whether I will eventually trash that kind of fork.



I don't know if these will fit your fork, but Universal Cycles has some Reba lowers for just over $100:
https://www.universalcycles.com/shopping/product_details.php?id=9947

I wouldn't be worried about putting new lowers on your existing uppers at all.  The only thing that's in the lowers are the seals at the top, which people replace all the time, and bushings.  Unless there's some other issue with the uppers I would go with that option over getting a lower quality replacement fork.  Replacing the lowers is a 10 minute job by itself, though it might be a good idea to service the damper in the uppers while you're at it.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 2, 2016)

hmmm...

Found a couple of gouges (nothing big but clearly more than a surface scratch) on my frame while giving it a cleaning the other day.

It's carbon...wondering if it is something to look in to or if it is more cosmetic. Im freaked that the carbon could fail. Thoughts?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> hmmm...
> 
> Found a couple of gouges (nothing big but clearly more than a surface scratch) on my frame while giving it a cleaning the other day.
> 
> It's carbon...wondering if it is something to look in to or if it is more cosmetic. Im freaked that the carbon could fail. Thoughts?



I think it depends on the depth of the gouge.  I'm no expert though.  It's probably worth the piece of mind to bring it into the LBS to let them take a look.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 4, 2016)

bvibert said:


> I think it depends on the depth of the gouge.  I'm no expert though.  It's probably worth the piece of mind to bring it into the LBS to let them take a look.



Brought it in yesterday. Apparently it isn't big enough to cause failure but it was good to notice. He wasn't sure it would get bigger but advised me to keep an eye on it. 

He did, however, pick up on an issue with my reverb lever. For whatever reason, the post wasn't returning to the up position despite depressing the lever. He thought it needed a bleed but that didn't solve it. Ended up replacing the whole assembly (lever, hose, etc) but only charging for the hose. He's going to contact SRAM and see if they warranty it but, regardless, he replaced it. 

Here's to hoping today's weather clears up so I can get out for a bit later 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Jun 6, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> Brought it in yesterday. Apparently it isn't big enough to cause failure but it was good to notice. He wasn't sure it would get bigger but advised me to keep an eye on it.
> 
> He did, however, pick up on an issue with my reverb lever. For whatever reason, the post wasn't returning to the up position despite depressing the lever. He thought it needed a bleed but that didn't solve it. Ended up replacing the whole assembly (lever, hose, etc) but only charging for the hose. He's going to contact SRAM and see if they warranty it but, regardless, he replaced it.
> 
> ...



I'm glad the gouges weren't that big of an issue!  Also cool that you got Reverb fixed while you were there.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2016)

I almost forgot to post this. Another rear hub bites the big one. 






This is the first time I've broken an axle..

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 14, 2016)

bvibert said:


> I almost forgot to post this. Another rear hub bites the big one.
> 
> This is the first time I've broken an axle..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk



I feel like there is a story behind it. Massive hit? What number hub is this for you? Do you have a spare?

Sorry buddy. That blows.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 14, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I feel like there is a story behind it. Massive hit? What number hub is this for you? Do you have a spare?
> 
> Sorry buddy. That blows.



No big hits.  I took the rear wheel off to do some maintenance and the cassette/freehub fell off when I put the wheel down.  I found it last Wednesday, but I don't know how long it was cracked before that since it was held together by the through axle.  The freehub body also shows signs of wear indicating that it was flexing under load.  I have a replacement axle on the way, but it's not looking too good for me to get in my Thursday ride again this week either.  The new axle is the short term solution, I'm in the market for yet another new rear hub.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 16, 2016)

I've got a set of DT Swiss 350 built to a set of WTB i23 rims (27.5) just collecting dust. Too lazy to post them online. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Jun 16, 2016)

bvibert said:


> No big hits.  I took the rear wheel off to do some maintenance and the cassette/freehub fell off when I put the wheel down.  I found it last Wednesday, but I don't know how long it was cracked before that since it was held together by the through axle.  The freehub body also shows signs of wear indicating that it was flexing under load.  I have a replacement axle on the way, but it's not looking too good for me to get in my Thursday ride again this week either.  The new axle is the short term solution, I'm in the market for yet another new rear hub.


I thought I was tough on shit.  We all know road biking is way cheaper. Right?


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2016)

Puck it said:


> I thought I was tough on shit.  We all know road biking is way cheaper. Right?



That may be, but I don't look good in spandex.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 17, 2016)

BackLoafRiver said:


> I've got a set of DT Swiss 350 built to a set of WTB i23 rims (27.5) just collecting dust. Too lazy to post them online.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



If you're looking to sell I might be interested!


----------



## Puck it (Jun 17, 2016)

bvibert said:


> That may be, but I don't look good in spandex.


that is true for both of us.


----------



## BackLoafRiver (Jun 19, 2016)

bvibert said:


> If you're looking to sell I might be interested!



May as well. I had thought about building a hard tail but, I am never going to make it happen


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 9, 2016)

Damn Brian, never seen that before!  What kind of hub was that? 



bvibert said:


> I almost forgot to post this. Another rear hub bites the big one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Puck it (Jul 12, 2016)

My free hub broke on my ride today only a mile into the woods.


----------



## dlague (Jul 15, 2016)

Puck it said:


> My free hub broke on my ride today only a mile into the woods.



Lucky you I guess!


----------



## bvibert (Jul 18, 2016)

MR. evil said:


> Damn Brian, never seen that before!  What kind of hub was that?



http://www.bikehubstore.com/product-p/mtb270.htm


----------



## MR. evil (Jul 19, 2016)

bvibert said:


> http://www.bikehubstore.com/product-p/mtb270.htm



How many fear hubs have you broke and or replaced in the past 5 years?


----------



## bvibert (Jul 20, 2016)

MR. evil said:


> How many fear hubs have you broke and or replaced in the past 5 years?



3 or 4, I guess.


----------

